# HOWTO: Working Intel Graphics Card Setup



## vermaden (Jun 29, 2009)

After minimal install of FreeBSD and adding the default x11 server package:
`# pkg_add -r xorg`

I ended with unfunctional 2.7.1 version of *xf86-video-intel* driver, that slows simple *glxgears* test to about 1 FPS, the sollution is to downgrade the
*xf86-video-intel* package to *2.6.3* version using *portdowngrade*:


```
# pkg_add -r portdowngrade
# portsnap fetch extract [color="Gray"](omit if you already have Ports)[/color]
# setenv CVSROOT :pserver:anoncvs@anoncvs.tw.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs
# portdowngrade xf86-video-intel [color="Gray"](select 2.6.3 version)[/color]
# cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel
# make deinstall install clean
```

After these steps restart x11 server and enjoy working 2D/3D accelration on Intel graphics cards.

Tested on *Intel Q35* motherboard with Intel GMA 3100, works like a charm.

*A QUESTION TO FREEBSD DEVELOPERS:* If 2.7.1 drivers DOES NOT WORK why include them into mainline Ports tree?


----------



## richardpl (Jun 29, 2009)

2.7.1 works fine for me, except that I need to use Mesa 7.5 RC3 because latest graphics/dri from ports have some new nasty bugs introduced for intel cards.

You really should direct question to right list: @freebsd-x11

BTW, FYI there is always way to PR.


----------



## adamk (Jun 30, 2009)

xf86-video-intel 2.7.1 works fine here, along with Mesa 7.4.2 and X server 1.6.1 (basically, the latest version of everything from ports).

Adam


----------



## vermaden (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for input, I will try to rebuild everything from Ports.


----------



## richardpl (Jun 30, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> xf86-video-intel 2.7.1 works fine here, along with Mesa 7.4.2 and X server 1.6.1 (basically, the latest version of everything from ports).



Latest Mesa from ports is 7.4.4


----------



## adamk (Jun 30, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Latest Mesa from ports is 7.4.4



Well it wasn't last time I updated (last week?  week before?) 

Adam


----------



## bb (Jun 30, 2009)

I have: 

mesa 7.4.4 (= libglut, libGL, libGLU, dri)
xorg-server-1.6.1,1
xf86-video-intel-2.7.1

Basically, latest from ports as of today;

I know of 3 problems with the current intel graphics driver:

1) Restarting the X-server or even switching to the text console once and back again renders the X-server nearly unusable.

2) Video playback has problems in fullscreen mode. The symptoms are hard to describe for me in english.

3) Connecting a big second monitor needs tweeking in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get a larger buffer (don't remember exactly what it is called). However, I couldn't manage to get 2 big monitors side-by-side, but only above each other. This could be a general limitation of the graphics hardware (G45 chipset) also. I don't know.


----------



## aragon (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm running the latest of the above on FreeBSD 8.0 and am having some issues:

* The only way to restart X without killing the vtys is by using ctrl+alt+backspace.  If my window manager exits normally, when Xorg restarts it leaves the vtys with horizontal stripey garbage on the screen.

* Xorg only runs reliably if used straight after a fresh boot of the system.  If it is restarted, everything just starts pausing/stuttering at random, even the xdm login screen.

I haven't tested video playback.  This is on a 965GM based laptop.


----------

